# Golf tip MUST SEE



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

YouTube - JC Anderson golf tip (funny) tell me what you guys think, sry if this should go in another section


----------



## tjj107 (Oct 21, 2006)

thts pretty funny


----------



## sava001006 (Sep 23, 2007)

how fast does he talk... and a brilliant shot at the end bravo...


----------



## nmnm (Oct 17, 2007)

*education*

Sometimes I am tired of my present work and I want to relieve the stresses and strains from work, so I would like to ask is there any good idea or tips on making me more happier or feel relaxed? I oftern go to the dance hall to sing and dance or play sports on weekends, but that is not enough, always doing the same thing is boring. Recenty, I found on the internet that learning a new skill during spare time is a good idea, it can make us more intellectual and make more friends. Such as, career builder and course golf are I've come acrossed. If you find any interesting things or have the same feelings as me, please chat with me. Have a nice day!


----------



## brownbogey (Oct 31, 2007)

*Pretty Funny*

Nice Video. I wonder how many takes it took to get that right?


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Interesting video.. a good twist at the end.

It is amazing how fast he speaks stating the components of the swing.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Like they say "what goes around, just keeps going around, and around and around"


----------

